# 302 lawns destroyed?



## emsguy630 (Aug 8, 2021)

Crazy story.. 
https://www.keloland.com/news/local-news/lawn-care-owner-vows-to-repair-302-lawns-damaged-by-chemical-burn/

What herbicide could have caused this? Another article said the herbicide "was activated by the sun" Apparently the company's insurance company also denied the claim today.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

They were talking about this on The Grass Factor. They speculated that a chemical was mistaken for another that is packaged very similarly. Ray mentioned that he had and issue once when he thought he was putting down 2-4D/dicamba but he realized partway through that it didn't smell right and ended up leaching it out and saving the customer's lawn.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Wow. I've been looking for something that can kill grass with one single application when I'm doing a renovation. Looks like they stumbled across the perfect mix. Accidental Soul Stealer.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

That is crazy. I'm guessing they sprayed glyphosate all over the lawns from a big tank?

I couldn't get past the paywall to read the details, but there's an article from a few days ago that said the insurance company denied coverage to the lawn care company. I can't imagine what the cost of replacing 300 lawns would be, but I imagine the company is going to have to declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

It takes a LOT of tanks to spray 300+ lawns. I could see one tank MIGHT be mixed wrong, but enough to damage 300+ lawns, something does not sound right about this. Also (depending on the size of the lawns) how many were sprayed per day, 10, 20, 30? If it was 30, that would be 10 days (2 weeks figuring business days) of spraying, and MANY tanks of chemical. Just me, but something is wrong with this story. I don't see how one experienced tech could do this by Mistake for 2 weeks, could have been pissed off about something and wanted to hurt the company, but not a mistake. JMHO


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Burnie said:


> It takes a LOT of tanks to spray 300+ lawns. I could see one tank MIGHT be mixed wrong, but enough to damage 300+ lawns, something does not sound right about this. Also (depending on the size of the lawns) how many were sprayed per day, 10, 20, 30? If it was 30, that would be 10 days (2 weeks figuring business days) of spraying, and MANY tanks of chemical. Just me, but something is wrong with this story. I don't see how one experienced tech could do this by Mistake for 2 weeks, could have been pissed off about something and wanted to hurt the company, but not a mistake. JMHO


It is my understanding that bigger companies have concentrated tanks that they fill the other tanks from-- a mix of a couple chemicals and a surfactant, for instance. If they messed up when filling this tank, it would affect many tanks out in the field.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm really curious what the claim denial was based on? I'd be pretty upset if my business destroyed 300 lawns accidentally. I'd be livid if the insurance for which I had been paying premiums for xx years denied a claim without some clear cut reason.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

MasterMech said:


> I'm really curious what the claim denial was based on? I'd be pretty upset if my business destroyed 300 lawns accidentally. I'd be livid if the insurance for which I had been paying premiums for xx years denied a claim without some clear cut reason.


I was reading up on it and the insurance company just said the reason for denial is in their policy contract. I work in liability insurance claims so I'm super curious as well for what the denial is on.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SouthernTiftuf said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really curious what the claim denial was based on? I'd be pretty upset if my business destroyed 300 lawns accidentally. I'd be livid if the insurance for which I had been paying premiums for xx years denied a claim without some clear cut reason.
> ...


There is an article where a lawyer supposedly explains it but it's behind a subscription paywall.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

If you look at the pictures for this article, you can see some of the lawns. Is it odd that the perimeter of the yards would be dead, but big patches in the middle that were untouched?

https://www.argusleader.com/story/news/business-journal/2022/05/17/sioux-falls-area-lawn-care-company-kut-kill-dead-grass/9793342002/


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Kut and Kill Lawn Care, you don't say lol. Either some bad spray patterns there or they were targeting weeded areas but not sure.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Phids said:


> If you look at the pictures for this article, you can see some of the lawns. Is it odd that the perimeter of the yards would be dead, but big patches in the middle that were untouched?
> 
> https://www.argusleader.com/story/news/business-journal/2022/05/17/sioux-falls-area-lawn-care-company-kut-kill-dead-grass/9793342002/


That is just how bad of coverage they had. Many lawn care companies have some awful (albeit efficient time-wise) spread patterns. A lot of 90 and 180 degree turns while applying.


----------

